# Adam T5V Active Studio Monitors for Computer



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys...been a long time since I've posted on here...or bought a piece of stereo equipment. Anyway...I ended up seeing great reviews of these Adam T5V active monitors and couldn't help pulling the trigger and buying a pair. Should be here in a couple days. My plan is to use them as computer speakers. I've never had active monitors before so I honestly am unsure how to make them work the best for me. I've tried to do research but I figure the best way to get answers to my specific questions would be to ask here. 

I plan on using them as computer speakers...to watch videos and listen to music and do usual computer stuff. The research I've done shows that most people recommend getting an audio interface...I want to avoid that unless necessary. Seems like most of those people are mixing and recording music and stuff...I don't do that. So hopefully I can avoid that piece of equipment. 

On the back of each speaker it has a XLR output and/or a RCA output to use. I will then go from there into the back of my computer audio out...which is a 3.5mm jack. My first question is does it matter, or would it be better to use a cable that has 3.5mm jack split to two XLRs...or would you go 3.5mm jack split to two RCAs? I know XLR is balanced and RCA is not...but unsure how that works exactly. I do want to avoid humm or static interference. 

Anyway...any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Fazorcat said:


> Hey guys...been a long time since I've posted on here...or bought a piece of stereo equipment. Anyway...I ended up seeing great reviews of these Adam T5V active monitors and couldn't help pulling the trigger and buying a pair.


Congratulations.



> On the back of each speaker it has a XLR output and/or a RCA output to use. I will then go from there into the back of my computer audio out...which is a 3.5mm jack.


Technically, those are *inputs* on each speaker which are connected to the output on your computer.



> My first question is does it matter, or would it be better to use a cable that has 3.5mm jack split to two XLRs...or would you go 3.5mm jack split to two RCAs?


RCA since the output from the single *stereo* jack on the computer is not balanced. As a result, there is no advantage to using the XLRs and they would be more expensive.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

As Kal noted, go with the 3.5 mm to RCA splitter. In addition to being cheaper than a 3.5 mm to XLR, one of those may well be wired assuming a _balanced_ 3.5 mm output, and as such would not work at all in your situation.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Ok thanks guys...I'll stick with RCA instead of XLR. I've been trying to find the best RCA cable for this that would block interference as I am hoping there is no humm or hiss. I see there is a little adapter piece that would connect 2 RCA to a single 3.5mm like this...

https://www.amazon.com/C2G-Cables-4...9632322&sr=1-17&keywords=rca+to+3.5mm+adapter

But then there are also just cables that do that like this...

https://www.amazon.com/Cable-iXCC-S...1-1-spons&keywords=rca+to+3.5mm+adapter&psc=1

I'd like to just buy the cable but it looks like plastic piece that's in the middle of the cable won't allow me to space my speakers apart. Any suggestions on the best cable for this? Or should I just go with the little adapter piece too? Usually the less pieces the less chance for interference I'd guess. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Either one will work. As you noted, with the splitter cable, the split is right at the end, so you’ll need an additional extension cable with it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## los153 (Nov 5, 2006)

Headphone outputs may be good spec-wise on paper, but noise floor for hum/interference/etc. may not be the best as these specs are not usually the top priority in a motherboard design (to the contrary, they are usually way down on the list). Even a dedicated PCI card for desktop PCs can still suffer from the electrically-noisy environment inside a PC. Bottom line, the best way to interface to your (very nice) studio monitors and to do them justice is to use something outboard.

That said, you don't necessarily have to go all the way to a pro-level audio interface. I would suggest two options (links are examples only, no affiliation):

Berhinger UCA-202
Wireless Bluetooth Receiver

I have used both of these successfully in office/den settings. In both cases, the RCA outputs from the interface would connect to the RCA inputs on your monitors.

Cheers!


----------

